# Netzgerät 230V AC / 220V DC



## knabi (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Netzgerät (möglichst kompakt) mit Eingang 230V AC und Ausgang 220V DC, ca. 2A?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mariob (9 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
galvanisch getrennt? Ansonsten eine USV Anlage als online Ausführung.

Edit: Sorry, DC ist ja verlangt, da geht das nicht, aber die Hersteller solcher Anlagen haben mancmal auch sowas im Programm.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ludewig (9 Dezember 2009)

Ich kaufe meine längsgeregelten Trafonnetzgeräte für Rfid hier und war bisher zufrieden:
http://www.elektroautomatik.de/

Ist Modell PS 800 R (wandmontable Netzgeräte mit mehreren Spannungsbereichen) etwas für dich?
Anrufen kostet nicht viel.


----------



## knabi (10 Dezember 2009)

Ja, das PS 800 R sieht ganz gut aus, habe ich eben mal angefragt - danke!

Gruß

Holger


----------

